# If they don't plan on banning guns, they sure do talk about it a lot.....



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2022)

Good column on what the leader (puppet) of the democrat party keeps saying about guns........if they don't want to ban guns, they sure do talk about banning guns a lot......so....we shouldn't believe what they say.......right?

*Fact-checkers keep assuring Americans that President Biden doesn't want to ban guns, but simply wants "reasonable" gun regulations. Yet judging by the president's rhetoric, Biden either doesn't know much about guns (a concerning possibility given his constant push for more regulations) or is calling for a complete ban on the vast majority of guns sold in the U.S.*
*
Just last Thursday, when Biden spoke in New York City about combatting gun crime—not the 92 percent of violent crime that has nothing to do with guns—he focused on handguns. A "Glock with 40 rounds—a magazine with 40 rounds. And it's really a weapon of war," he said. "But I don't see any rationale to why there should be such a weapon able to be purchased."

And at a CNN town hall last year, Biden remarked, "The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon—whether it's a 9-millimeter pistol or whether it's a rifle—is ridiculous. I'm continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things."

At a high-dollar private fundraiser in Seattle in 2019, Biden asked, "Why should we allow people to have military-style weapons including pistols with 9-mm bullets and can hold 10 or more rounds?"
----
These statements implicate a far wider range of guns than Biden lets on. Any semi-automatic gun, whether it's a handgun or rifle, "can hold" a magazine of virtually any capacity. In fact, the vast majority of handguns sold in this country are semi-auto handguns. In 2018, almost 3.9 million semi-automatic handguns were manufactured in the U.S., compared to less than 700,000 revolvers. So, about 85 percent of all handguns made were semi-automatics that "can hold" magazines.

Fact-checkers at PolitiFact have twice claimed that magazine limits would only affect certain gun models, and USA Today also dismissed the claim Biden wants to ban handguns. Last year, Politifact's Jon Greenberg asserted that the popular Sig Sauer P365 wouldn't be banned because "The standard magazine for the P365 is 10 rounds, and depending on the model, the weapon can accommodate a 15-round magazine."
*
*While it is true that this pistol series comes standard with a 10- or optional 15-round magazine, it can also accommodate magazines of larger capacity—including 50-round magazines. 


Biden keeps talking about guns that "can hold" larger magazines—but all of these semi-automatic guns "can hold" them.*









						At Newsweek: Biden’s Rhetoric on Guns is Far From ‘Reasonable’
					

Dr. John Lott and Congressman Thomas Massie (R-KY) have a new piece at Newsweek about Biden’s continual push to ban semi-automatic handguns, by far the most commonly owned handguns in the US.…




					crimeresearch.org


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 15, 2022)

This guy had a clear vision of America, and just think how much more true this is now than it was in WWII.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Good column on what the leader (puppet) of the democrat party keeps saying about guns........if they don't want to ban guns, they sure do talk about banning guns a lot......so....we shouldn't believe what they say.......right?
> 
> *Fact-checkers keep assuring Americans that President Biden doesn't want to ban guns, but simply wants "reasonable" gun regulations. Yet judging by the president's rhetoric, Biden either doesn't know much about guns (a concerning possibility given his constant push for more regulations) or is calling for a complete ban on the vast majority of guns sold in the U.S.*
> *
> ...




  Remember the advice, some years ago from a certain Vice President, about how to us a double-barreled shotgun for defense?





__





						Buy a Shotgun - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Feb 15, 2022)

DementiacRats are all hot air and no substance.
The ONLY laws they pass or create are for THEIR benefit, not OURS.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 15, 2022)

I go though my day knowing that if the dems had their way we would be disarmed. It just makes things a lot easier so I can worry about something else.....I'm not a single-issue worrier.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 15, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> DementiacRats are all hot air and no substance.
> The ONLY laws they pass or create are for THEIR benefit, not OURS.




They're not on our side.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 15, 2022)

Damn right they want to ban guns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 15, 2022)

They do - and when they tell you otherwise, they're lying.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 15, 2022)

*Can't believe Turd Catcher hasn't showed up shrieking about "right wing lies" and parroting agitprop about how most Americans want "common sense" gun control.*


----------



## miketx (Feb 26, 2022)

Notice how the lying commies never ever define reasonable other than some double talking vague bs?


----------



## miketx (Feb 26, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> *Can't believe Turd Catcher hasn't showed up shrieking about "right wing lies" and parroting agitprop about how most Americans want "common sense" gun control.*


He's using his "catcher" right now.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 26, 2022)

All I know is this.......
The failure to actively and aggressively defend your rights and freedom....ALWAYS results in their loss.
Americans are failing miserably.

Imagine if the Founding Fathers had taken the attitude that they wouldn't fight the Redcoats unless they came directly to their personal home doorstep like "Patriots" are doing today.

On the current trajectory.....it is a certainty that Americans will lose all their "Rights" and their guns.
Denial is never a winning strategy


----------



## whitehall (Feb 26, 2022)

When you have the mainstream media as the propaganda arm of the democrat party, lies become the truth. Beto not only talked about banning certain legal firearms but he also talked about confiscation. The media conveniently forgot about it and will never bring it up and stupid democrats will vote for him for governor of Texas but he ain't got a prayer of winning.


----------



## miketx (Feb 26, 2022)

whitehall said:


> When you have the mainstream media as the propaganda arm of the democrat party, lies become the truth. Beto not only talked about banning certain legal firearms but he also talked about confiscation. The media conveniently forgot about it and will never bring it up and stupid democrats will vote for him for governor of Texas but he ain't got a prayer of winning.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Good column on what the leader (puppet) of the democrat party keeps saying about guns........if they don't want to ban guns, they sure do talk about banning guns a lot......so....we shouldn't believe what they say.......right?
> 
> *Fact-checkers keep assuring Americans that President Biden doesn't want to ban guns, but simply wants "reasonable" gun regulations. Yet judging by the president's rhetoric, Biden either doesn't know much about guns (a concerning possibility given his constant push for more regulations) or is calling for a complete ban on the vast majority of guns sold in the U.S.*
> 
> ...


There is no ‘if.’

And the only ones talking about it are dishonest conservative fearmongers – lying about it, actually.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no ‘if.’
> And the only ones talking about it are dishonest conservative fearmongers – lying about it, actually.


Why do you like like this?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Good column on what the leader (puppet) of the democrat party keeps saying about guns........if they don't want to ban guns, they sure do talk about banning guns a lot......so....we shouldn't believe what they say.......right?
> 
> *Fact-checkers keep assuring Americans that President Biden doesn't want to ban guns, but simply wants "reasonable" gun regulations. Yet judging by the president's rhetoric, Biden either doesn't know much about guns (a concerning possibility given his constant push for more regulations) or is calling for a complete ban on the vast majority of guns sold in the U.S.*
> 
> ...


Rinse, wash, repeat.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why should we allow people


That's all I need to hear from these people.  Their entire mindset is about control.  They give feck-all about the people, they just want us to "behave" and pay up at tax time.  FUCH THEM.  AND anyone who regularly supports their tyranny!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 19, 2022)

butchyboy said:


>


I'd love to see that pussy try to take my neighbor's kid's squirt gun.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 19, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I go though my day knowing that if the dems had their way we would be disarmed. It just makes things a lot easier so I can worry about something else.....I'm not a single-issue worrier.


This is the approach I've had to adopt for dealing with the insanity of this current regime.  I cannot change a single thing about what Obama and his cabal are doing but I CAN prepare for those decisions to be enforced at my state level.

Ultimately, it will be local law enforcement tasked with enforcing tyranny at the state level and it's time for folks to begin reaching out to these cops with a not-so-subtle message.  Smaller towns will have it better than large cities but the principle is the same.  These cops need to know that THEY are soon going to be forced to choose between their oath and their job.  If most of them decide to just "follow orders" then, there's an app for that...


----------



## Esdraelon (May 19, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no ‘if.’
> 
> And the only ones talking about it are dishonest conservative fearmongers – lying about it, actually.


What part of his statement are you calling a lie?

At a high-dollar private fundraiser in Seattle in 2019, Biden asked, “*Why should we allow people to have military-style weapons including pistols with 9-mm bullets and can hold 10 or more rounds?”*

That's about as clear as it's possible to make their intentions.  The very fact that this bastard speaks of adult Americans as though we were mindless children is all I need to hear to know a fight is coming. 
Looks like the liar is YOU, Cletus...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 3, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> FUCH THEM. AND anyone who regularly supports their tyranny!


And the donkey they rode in on...


----------



## wamose (Jun 9, 2022)

It seems like fantasizing about confiscating guns and killing babies are the only things that give Democrats sexual arousal. Weird people.


----------

